

How to Overclock your Raspberry Pi - celticbadboy
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/tutorials/raspberry-pi/how-to-overclock-raspberry-pi/

======
subway
I really don't like these articles where the author provides a list of
commands without actually understanding what some of them do. "sudo sync;
sync" for instance. This is on par with copy-paste programming.

------
Arceliapfa
Some of his articles about the RPI have been pretty basic, but this one is
actually pretty good, because it shows several methods. Just editing the
config and rebooting didn't work for me the first time.

~~~
Heliosmaster
I don't necessarily think it's a bad thing. After all rPI is supposed to be
educational, right?

------
jk
Backing up config.txt does not make sense. "sync" alone might be sufficient.

